# The 'Ho-House...Now open!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It has occurred to me that I may really have a problem....I can't resist the temptation to buy new tackle. As someone else mentioned, I too, enjoy all the fiddling, tweaking, swapping, and experimenting as much or more than I do the actual FISHING.. 

Hell, I don't even keep fish!!! I release 'em ALL. Therefore, I can't even justify my behavior under the cloak of providing for the family.

I literally think about fishing ALL THE TIME. I'm sitting here right now, kickin' myself in the rear end because I didn't go fishin' today....

Yesterday, I COMPLETELY forgot about an eye appointment scheduled weeks ago, because I decided to lay out of work and go fishin'.

If you don't think I'm a raving fish-a-tic, take a look at the "'Ho-House"...




























My wife REFUSES to step foot in that room for any reason, and insists that the door stay shut!

Every time I try to straighten up and organize that disaster area, I take a long look and just say screw it, I can find things better the way it is...

I know I'm not the only one here who has this problem, so let's talk about it. Let's get it out in the open, once and for all, and admit that we may have a problem.

If you have a tale, tell it. If you have a photo, post it. If you "wanna be", here's the place to learn...

I'm hereby opening "The 'Ho-House", and inviting you all in to confess. We'll call ouselves...

The 'Ho-House Pimps....

At least it's something to talk about until the fish start biting again....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow I sure know the feelin all to well. I got tackle laying all over the place. Got a reel sittin next to me on the ottoman as I type lol  My wife is always vacumin up hooks and I even had to pick a lure out of the dogs fur not to long ago. She keeps asking me to keep it all in the spare room but, somehow it keeps ending up all over the house. Nice job on the room RR. You should charge admission.  Somebody needs to come up with a 12 step program for us.  If you post on this thread you passed step one. lol


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Damn Rob, I guess I need to "step it up" lookin at that war room :beer: here's to HO'n!


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

When I grow up I want to have a "MANS " room that looks just like that one... If only my wife would let me...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I know what you mean Tackle is all over the place. Seems like Im always building rigs or looking a new tackle that is coming out. 

Im even looking a fishing videos from the local area. 

So come on spring and summer time and lets go :fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dang RR... thats some serious collection there. Let me know when you are going to have a yard sale. 

Have you seen the show Intervention on A&E?


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Rr,

Got A Good Idea To Help You W/tackle Storage..........let Me Keep It Safe For Ya....
You Can Send Me A"ho" Too. I'm A Single Man Now!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Beads*

I see you even have a big box of beads ...... gotta dress them Ho's up


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Looks normal to me except you are sacrificing way too much space with all those framed certificates, dog pics and books. You did remove the closet door so your waders could air out, right?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I like the framed M16 target myself.


I wish I had a room. I am confined to the garage which isn't bad this time of year, but in a few months it gets a little warm.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

RailRoader,

You wouldn't need a 12 step program if you stop admitting that you have a problem.. Remember addicts go to meetings... Nice tackle HO!!


----------



## Bigbook (Dec 19, 2004)

*tackle collection*

when you cant get in the room, then!! you have a prob.:beer: until then you just have a starter collection   :fishing: :fishing:
as for me, mine takes up 1/2 the garage, but I also pour lead sinkers and make my rigs on my bench out there
...just counted my gear 24 rods 26 reels 
mind you half surf and half freshwater and oh -yea one fly rod :beer: :beer:

bigbook
President , FLORIDA SURF CASTERS


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I feel your pain Railroader  
 must....go....Fishing.....must....buy....new....gear


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*that was my first thought*



bigphil said:


> I like the framed M16 target myself.


but how do you know it's an M-16 target?

I seem to recall some pictures of that room awhile ago in a thread you started in response to my ? where do you keep your stuff. I can't find that thread try as I might.

Your hobby room sure has more in it now


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like the paper target I got when I was in the Army.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

R R, is that all ya got? Looks like you are a baby tackle Ho. I take 246lb of tackle out to the beach in my tackle box. No less than 30-35 reels, 10-15 rods, 20,000yrds of line, 60lb of sinkers, 20lb of buck-tails & other jigs, 20lb of soft plastic for the jigs, 20lb of plugs, 15lb of glass-minnows & sting silvers plus Hopkins. There is also 18lb of spinner-baits. All that plus the tubs & boxes to hold it all gets it right about 246lb. Now add in sand spikes coolers & ice and water, I am now over 300lb.

When I stack all my stuff into the smallest pile I can it's like 10 X 10 & 8 feet high.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't help but think...if that's his tackle what does he fish for with the guns? <G>


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*comment/question*

First off I'm impressed with your addiction.

My question: Which is your all time favorite combo out of that arsenal?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

fisherkid said:


> but how do you know it's an M-16 target?


Looks just like a genuine USGI M16 sight in target. I've seen and shot a couple in my day. If my eyes (which are getting worse everyday) serve me correctly, I can see the little windage knob adjustment in the bottom corner that are on the targets, and they sure look like .22 caliber holes.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> Looks normal to me except you are sacrificing way too much space with all those framed certificates, dog pics and books. You did remove the closet door so your waders could air out, right?


I bet when RR read that he spun around in his chair and looked at the closet and went over to take the doors off....
Classic....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bigphil said:


> Looks just like a genuine USGI M16 sight in target. I've seen and shot a couple in my day. If my eyes (which are getting worse everyday) serve me correctly, I can see the little windage knob adjustment in the bottom corner that are on the targets, and they sure look like .22 caliber holes.



Absolutely right, BP...That's my sight in and qualifying targets form boot camp, 20 years ago...Got the little Expert Marksmanship ribbon for the dress uniform, and the instructors framed the targets so we could start our "I love Me" walls...

The closet door remains on the hinges, since the waders hang outside in my shop, which looks worse than my "Ho House" with all the freshwater gear, the kayak and gear, the bass boat, pier cart, tools, Jeep XJ, etc...

As for the favorite combo...There ain't one! The first rule of being a 'Ho is...

Don't fall in love...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*The second rule is....*

Everything is for sale! (for a negotiable fee)


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*cork*

Hey R.R. I see you really like the cork handles,my weakness also. anyone who really likes to fish usually accumalates alot of tackle .My mate says I'v made enough drop rigs for to last into the afterlife.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes RR I to have My room and the misses says clean it I just move a rod or two and it is clean to me anyway,also i vacumm the dog kennel spray some Lysol and close the door. Took a pic but it broke the camera.:beer:


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

wow.......Railroader, you are my hero.
I read, fidlle and buy fishing stuff all the time. I only wish I got to fish more but sometimes I think I enjoy the planning just as much as the fishing. i'm sure that would be different if I got to fish more. i guess you do what you have to....to support your habbit.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i feel you! ive got reels everywhere (kitchen, rooms, living room, garage, and even the bathroom haha) and now im starting to build my own rods so now ive got blanks, guides, reel seats and grips everywhere...and dont even get me started on tackle ive got 4 5 gallon buckets filled with tackle in the garage and a few tackle boxes laying around the house and my truck looks like it got hit by a storm/mirrolure factory

i just keep buying and buying and im not doing enough using lol...when the spring comes ill be crying about how i never have any lures haha


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*The great thing is...*

that you can never have enough tackle!:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: 
That new stripe size/color on the 3 7/16 oz lure is great today, but tomorrow, all them fishies will bite is the inverted stripe on a 4 3/32 oz lure with a pink tube hanging off the hook. No matter what you've got in the box, or truck, or trailer, you'll never have what the fish are bitin' today! :beer: :beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*funny and sad all at the same time..*

I am looking at the site and click back on this thread... My wife walks in and says what cha doin... I say "look at this tackle hos room... can you believe how much stuff he has?" I said it cause I did not want her to think that I was drooling on the pics of RR war room... She said "I think you have more than that in the garage..." Then she tells me ... "if he is a HO you must be a slut..."
TOO FUNNY and my HOing is sad....:redface:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

VICIII said:


> I am looking at the site and click back on this thread... My wife walks in and says what cha doin... I say "look at this tackle hos room... can you believe how much stuff he has?" I said it cause I did not want her to think that I was drooling on the pics of RR war room... She said "I think you have more than that in the garage..." Then she tells me ... "if he is a HO you must be a slut..."
> TOO FUNNY and my HOing is sad....:redface:


ROTFLMAO....SLUT!!!!


Now go on and snap a pic of the garage....I meant for ALL the Ho's to contribute, not just gawk at my little ol' stash and talk about ME.

This thread was for ALL of us...C'mon 'Ho's...PARTICIPATE. Let's see YOUR Stashes..


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Not a bad start, RR.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

I Was Thinking About Taking Pictures Of Mine But I Got Up A Little Too Late This Morning. By The Way Just How Much Film Does One Of These Digital Cameras Hold Anyway??? I Know Its Alot, But....


----------

